# 921 and slingbox pro



## blackkatt (May 1, 2007)

I have a 921 receiver and I want to put a slingbox pro on it, but the slingbox only controls IR devices. The slingbox web site claims that it will control the 921. Can the 921 be controlled this way, and if so what would the remote code be for it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The remote that comes with the 921 only sends UHF to the receiver, but the receiver also accepts IR so you can use a different remote. Most 3rd party remotes work on address 1 though there may be a few others defined for slingbox. The sys info screen will show you the current address and the fine manual explains how to change it if you need to.


----------



## blackkatt (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help. That is what I needed to know, that the receiver will accept ir commands. When I called for help the woman told me no it will only accept rf commands. Also is there no 4-6 digit code for the receiver, like there is to setup a TV to the factory remote?


----------

